# scallops and coconut shrimp



## Russell (Aug 24, 2004)

yesterday i made this really good dish. I call it Citrus Scallops and Coconut Shrimp.

to make the marinade for the scallops, juice two lemons and two limes and about two tablespoons of olive oil (any kind).

TO maker the spicy sauce put one large can of tomatoe puree and a normal size can of diced tomatoes and a large pot. next chop a habenero pepper so small that it is almost a paste. BE CARFEUL NOT TO TOUCH YOUR EYES!. add the habnero pepper to the sauce. then score to green jalepeno peppers and drop them in for flavor. keep those in for about ten minutes. while you have the jalepeno peppers in, finely chop garlic and a yellow bell pepper and add them in. take the 2 peppers out and dice one large opnion and add it in. stir on a med-hi heat until it gets really thick, that add a mixture of 1/4 cup sugar and one 1/4 cup water and add it it, simmer till the consistency you want. then and about 3/4 of a tablespoon of chile flakes and about 1 1/2 tbsp of chile powder.

while that is simmering, peel and de-vain about a pound of shrimp. after they are all peeled, dip them into egg whites, after that dip them in cocnut flakes. thne fry them for 2-3 minutes. 

serve 3 or four scallops and 6 or seven shrimps on each plate. put the spicy sauce on top and enjoy


This is a mild dish. the sugar water dulls down the hotness, if you like it hot, skip the sugar water and add 1/4 cup water.

If you would like me to post the real recipe, just post


----------

